#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-03
<wrst> cyberanger if they have bloated it arch with lxde would be good but take some time
<wrst> hello Xpistos
<wrst> hello again Xpistos  :)
<Xpistos> hey wrst
<Xpistos> and everyone else good morning
<wrst> morning Xpistos how are you doing?
<Xpistos> wrst: not bads
<wrst> good and happy newyear
<Xpistos> yes yes, Happy New Year to Everyone
<cyberanger> hey Genphlux
<wrst> hey cyberanger, Genphlux
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<cyberanger> how's the day
<wrst> pretty good cyberanger how about you?
<cyberanger> fairly well
<wrst> good deal
<wrst> me too for a monday back from holiday
<cyberanger> learning some perl, namely their regex style (I do more javascript regex usually)
<cyberanger> and some much higher end satellite gear
<wrst> satellite gear?
<cyberanger> hughesnet for bussiness that don't want to get screwed by hughesnet
<wrst> ha ha ok how does that work out? :)
<cyberanger> more on the wallet, but for my reasons, it's better
<wrst> doesn't everything work on the wallet
<cyberanger> ain't it the truth
<cyberanger> but in this circumstance, I think it's in my favor
<cyberanger> a startup isp, for areas where the whole town's access is via satellite
<cyberanger> one connection, and a small amount of routing gear, and it starts to rival the two worse competitors
<wrst> interesting
<cyberanger> yeah, or it should be
<cyberanger> might mean some time in a village to find out
<cyberanger> vs tennessee (however bringing the idea back to tennessee's mountains is in the cards, there is even better testing grounds)
<cyberanger> http://goo.gl/NLom5
<cyberanger> and Hughesnet, that's the only two realistic providers, unless you pay in Roubles instead of dollars
<cyberanger> and Idk if they'd be better, but the locals don't use them, they use hughesnet at best
<wrst> i have looked at hughesnet and they charge you for coffee and they dont' sell coffee
<cyberanger> hehe, but they sell broadband, they just also throw in an absurdly high latency, a low (read: useless) bandwidth cap, the other provider is worse
<wrst> yeah their cap is awful i researched it at one time
<cyberanger> and the state of alaska gave them broadband grant money (which they don't qualify for) to install fiber to the home (to a satellite dish that can't provide a connection to utilize it)
<cyberanger> and hughesnet shrunk the cap too
<cyberanger> even with a new satellite
<cyberanger> with more bandwidth on the new bird
<wrst> that's crazy more bandwidth and a lower cap way to kick people where it hurts
 * cyberanger wonders if hughesnet will read this later and go, D'Oh, that's what we're doing wrong
<cyberanger> wrst: I'd link you to their site, but it's having issues, I hope that google cache link shows the problem though
<cyberanger> two dial up accounts and two phone lines is cheaper than one offering they have
<cyberanger> it's shameful
<wrst> but isn't that in alaska cyberanger ?
<wrst> but if you are doing internet stuff not a good sign when your site is down :)
<cyberanger> wrst: indeed
<cyberanger> and, yea
<wrst> i guess in alaska... but really if its satellite based it shoudln't make a difference i don't guess?
<cyberanger> well, the wifi bit, and need, is what I'm looking at
<cyberanger> and in tennessee, the need doesn't scale as easily
<wrst> greetings pace_t_zulu_
<wrst> cyberanger: i would just like to have some good quick service
 * cyberanger ponders suggesting a move to chattanooga's ebp fiber, fastest in the states
<pace_t_zulu> sup wrst
<wrst> hey pace_t_zulu how are you doing?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: ok, you?
<cyberanger> hey pace_t_zulu
<wrst> yep doing good finally got unity to working again
<pace_t_zulu> wrst yea, i've got it working too
<pace_t_zulu> but it is slow
<cyberanger> again, whel will it just work
<wrst> i haven't had much issues with speed just kernel panics for a why
<cyberanger> in other words, it's not slow anymore, not it just fails
<wrst> its back to working now cyberanger
<cyberanger> why didn't it work then....
<cyberanger> oh well, all in the name of a bug report
<wrst> ??? i have no clue just pikcked up the new iso yesterday
<wrst> there were some bug reporters about the issue
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: if you can help with that issue i'm sure it will be worthwhile
<wrst> yeah they have it solved i can't remember exactly the issue but had lots of people on it already
<wrst> i do try to tune in with bug reports
<starsprout> ahrooh
<cyberanger> bonjour starsprout comment est votre journée
<cyberanger> er, sorry
<cyberanger> hello starsprout, how's your day
<starsprout> beautiful in Memphis
<starsprout> hey cyberanger what are good command-line tools like those at dnsstuff.com ?
<starsprout> like whois and dig, even nmap
<starsprout> we're trying to set up a -gulp- MAC Snowleotard server
<cyberanger> Mac server, what's that, freebsd and a gui
<cyberanger> whois, dig, nmap are the main three that I need, for what dnsstuff.com does
<cyberanger> considering geoip isn't simple to implement
<starsprout> "Mac server, what's that, freebsd and a gui" - I love that :-)
<starsprout> Looks like I'm gonna do a lot of learning this evening...
<starsprout> I may log back in from the jobsite to pick some brains
<starsprout> cheerio!
<wrst> hmm I think some network funkyness has taken place
<starsprout> hiya
<starsprout> hey cyberanger how many DNS zones do I need to set up on the mac server to support multiple websites?
<starsprout> ok I realize this is the wrong channel for question, heheh
<wrst> not if someone has the answer its not the wrong channel starsprout  :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-04
<starsprout> more like general FreeBSD DNS questions
<chibihogoshino> i just riped my life cam apart and stuck it on the back of my 300mm camera lens
<Xpistos> Morning all.
<Xpistos> wrst
<wrst> hey Xpistos what's up?
<Xpistos> Just giving out ip addresses this morning
<cyberanger> morning everyone
<wrst> morning cyberanger
<wrst> hows it going?
<cyberanger> fairly well, perl is still escaping me
<wrst> most things escape me cyberanger  just be glad you aren't there :)
<cyberanger> hehe, and it's perl's escape and regular expressions syntax that's my issue
<prings> hi
<cyberanger> hello prings
<cyberanger> Welcome to the tennessee locl
<cyberanger> Welcome to the tennessee loco
<prings> i have a question about this OS
<cyberanger> (whoops, typo'd that)
<cyberanger> sure
<prings> how well does it match up with drivers
<prings> i have an old dell desktop thats runing windows xp right now, and it runs ok but i want to make it run better
<cyberanger> there isn't much that isn't supported
<cyberanger> you can boot off the live disc to give it a more personal trial
<prings> how well does it work for gaming
<wrst> hello prings welcom aboard
<cyberanger> but I think only two types of hardware I've ever had a headache with, 56k dial up modems ad tv tuners
<cyberanger> what games do you play?
<cyberanger> (unfortunately most commercial games are windows based, I can play call of duty, but not on a punkbuster server, unfortunately)
<prings> alot of online games, jade dynasty right now
<prings> and some older games like morrowind, and oblivion
<cyberanger> jade dynasty is all online, if I recall, no issues
<cyberanger> older games should be better than newer ones, but that's something that depends on each game
<prings> does the OS take alot of running space like xp
<cyberanger> memory or hdd
<prings> both
<cyberanger> both are better, but xp isn't too bad on that compared to newer os'es either
<cyberanger> usually it's anti virus software that eats ram, video games, other software that chews up hdd space
<prings> im a strange one i liked vista over windows 7
 * cyberanger holds his tounge
<prings> lol
<wrst> wow
<wrst> never heard that one before prings  :)
<prings> yea yea
<wrst> i liked my 1983 casio calculator more than vista
<prings> said to say i have more problems with 7 then i did with vista to
<prings> sad to say*
<prings> oh speaking of software will the OS still run all my anti virus and spyware programs
<wrst> prings: but ubuntu is much lighter on resources than win 7 or vista depending on what you use as far as desktop effects it can be lighter than xp
<wrst> you don't need them prings, but there are packages for antivirus
<wrst> prings: thing you will want to get if you use ubuntu it is not windows at all
<prings> right now im running, CCleaner, Microsoft security, and spybot
<prings> all i have ever used is windows so i'm heading into unknown space lol
<wrst> one thing with ubuntu all the software you need comes through th software center, you don't have to go out and find stuff download it etc etc
<wrst> the software comes through repositories (repos)
<prings> repositories?
<wrst> yes its where all the software you will use comes from
<wrst> cyberanger: help me out here :)
<wrst> let me see if i can find something on it prings
<cyberanger> prings: think of it as a central place for trusted software
<wrst> thanks cyberanger  :)
<prings>  thats the live disk you talked about earlier
<cyberanger> no exe's to install, all the software is vetted, highly improbale to slip a trojan in
<wrst> it can be prings but generally we are referring to downloading the software from the repos
 * cyberanger hands prings a link
<cyberanger> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cyberanger> the main install disc doubles as a live disc
<cyberanger> a live disc isn't installed
<cyberanger> think of it as, uh, a free trial, without messing up your xp install
<cyberanger> just runs of memory and the cd drive
<prings> it says i can have it installed with my current system, how much harder is that on the computer
<cyberanger> so it will be slower than a real install, but will let you find out about your drivers
<cyberanger> oh, wubi installer, it's less ideal
<prings> will it look for the drivers for me or do i have to hunt
<wrst> prings: its very easy to dual boot, you can do it two ways one is using wubi installer, i don't know about cyberanger but i dont' think that is the best way but it installs and you can remove it through the ad/remove programs in windows
<cyberanger> it does work, but it ties into windows some, so it can be a headache to fix
<wrst> you can do a true dual boot where you install it side by side and select which to start up on boot its really easy and guided on the install disk
<cyberanger> or just remove windows ;-)
<prings> how big of a usb stick do i need
<wrst> to do the usb 1GB is really plenty
<wrst> I use a 1 and a 2 GB stick all the time to run the live cd
 * cyberanger prefers a cd drive, but yeah, you can use a 128 and an internet installer even
 * wrst prefers usb i don't waste a disk :)
<wrst> either is easy prings
<cyberanger> (well, actually a 15mb stick would work for that too, but they don't make the that small)
<elijah-mbp> i still have some that small :)
<cyberanger> wrst: cd-rw, where's the waste ;-)
<wrst> in my time cyberanger !
<wrst> wow elijah-mbp
<elijah-mbp> in fact i think i have a 4mb one here somewhere :)
<prings> lol, problem is my old computer doesnt like cd-r and wont burn (need new cd-drive) twitch twitch
<elijah-mbp> these are like… 8 or 9 years old.  very very early grad school days for me.  back when they were phasing out zip drives on campus.
<wrst> but anyway prings.... if you want to give it a try download it and we can walk you through step by step
<prings> ok lets see what i can find
<cyberanger> prings: if you burn it slower it might
<cyberanger> older drives usually just want a slower speed for burnt discs
<wrst> prings i would suggest you download the 32 bit latest version 10.10 then follow step two of that page to create a usb stick it will have you download a small app to make the usb for you
<wrst> but be warned your computer depending on age could have difficulty booting from usb
<cyberanger> and wrst I've done installs on machines too old to do a usb boot, so yeah....
<prings> cry cry my usb stick isnt workin
<wrst> yeah me too cyberanger
 * wrst hands prings  a kleenex
<prings> got it BAHAHAHA
<cyberanger> prings: actually, if your on windows, I'd use http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<cyberanger> instead of that method
<prings> another good question i should ask is if i do switch over to this os will i lose all the stuff i have on my computer now?
<wrst> hmm cyberanger i thought that was a windows version of the ubuntu usb creator, i had that at one time yes i agree unetbootin
<prings> ok its downlaoding the file now
<wrst> cool prings
<cyberanger> wrst: it has linux versions, and isn't just ubuntu, all the more I say
<wrst> yeah i think in natty there is going to be an exe of the ubuntu usb-creator thing that comes on ubuntu that's where i have seen it
<wrst> i was a distro ahead cyberanger
<prings> ok for distribution i put in ubuntu and then what do i put, right now it has 10.04_live
<wrst> cyberanger: wouldn't you suggest 10.10_live?
<wrst> prings: make sure cyberanger  agrees but i would select ubuntu 10.10_live
<cyberanger> that or 10.04_live
<prings> hmmmm so does it not really matter
<cyberanger> well, the live matters, 10.04 is an lts, long term support
<cyberanger> 10.10 is newer stable release
<wrst> prings: 10.04 is a long term support release it is supported with updates longer but will have slightly older software, 10.10 is the regular release a new release every 6 months but has slightly more updated software
<wrst> but they are both very good
<cyberanger> if you have issues with one, the other might be different
<prings> ......
<prings> ok
<cyberanger> long term support, like how windows keeps extending xp's support cause vista stinks
<cyberanger> err, do I mean windows 7.....
 * wrst is smelling vista right now and i'm 30 miles away from it
<wrst> hello pace_t_zulu
<prings> LOL i like 95 best of all
<wrst> oh no prings :)
<prings> >_< me and my simple mind and computer needs
<pace_t_zulu> sup wrst
<prings> so how will i know about the drivers once i get this downloaded
<wrst> prings: everything should "jsut work" but you may need to install some proprietary drivers for wireless and video
<wrst> but if you do that's pretty easy
<wrst> we will find out some info from you to make sure that it will work when you install
 * wrst heads to lunch
<cyberanger> prings: it's pretty automated, if something does not work, let us know
<cyberanger> but usually it has the drivers, no worry
<prings> this download is going to take awhile
<wrst> yeah prings hopefully you have a quick connection :)
<prings> still downlaoding LOL
<prings> 90% woot
<wrst> pretty quick prings
<prings> really it feels like its taking forever and a day
<elijahosborne> prings, must be downloading ubuntu?
<prings> yep
<elijahosborne> Just did that the other day from 11.04 back to 10.04. Downloading is not bad it is getting all the updates and programs back that is a pain.
<wrst> elijahosborne: this is prings  first time with ubuntu
<prings> first time with something not windows LOL
<prings> worried about what programs and drivers will or will not work but i want to see what its like
<elijahosborne> Unbuntu rocks! lol installing lamp server right now
<wrst> prings: everything should probably work, beautiful think about ubuntu pretty much everything you need is included
<elijahosborne> prings, is it for laptop or desktop pc?
<prings> desktop
<prings> 5% extracting
<Svpernova09> Your first time with Ubuntu? Are you installing into a VM, or a blank secondary desktop?
<prings> older desktop running windows xp right now
<Svpernova09> Ah, Cool.
<prings> poor old little computer
<Svpernova09> hehe, you'd be surprised how well ubuntu runs
<prings> doing the live thingy to see if i like before i deside to switch over and lose everything (at least i think i will)
<Svpernova09> It's definetely different.
<Svpernova09> You just have to find the substitutes for window's apps you're used to.
<prings> can you give me an example
<Svpernova09> If you have firefox already, you can get the sync addon, and sync up everything, then sync the firefox in ubuntu, and it'll be a lot more welcoming since it'll have your bookmarks and saved info etc
<Svpernova09> Well like Photoshop / Image editing, on a linux box, you'd use GIMP
<Svpernova09> Instead of Trillian or AIM, or whatever, You'd use Pidgin
<prings> nope dont use any of them ok i do use trillian
<Svpernova09> Instead of mIRC, you'd use Xchat
<Svpernova09> Outlook -> Evolution or some other email client. (not sure what the best email clients are, I gave up on those, webmail ftw)
<prings> most i really have on it is Jade Dynasty, firefox, trillian, ccleaner, spybot, realplayer, microsoft security
<prings> oh and morrowind
<Svpernova09> Not sure what jade dynasty is, but firefox carries over, You don't need ccleaner or spybot, or MS security
<prings> jade dynasty is an online game
<Svpernova09> Looks like some people have got it working on ubuntu
<prings> ok says i need to reboot and select usb boot option in the boot menu how do i do that
<Svpernova09> Something in your bios, you should be able to set a boot order, IE CD/DVD drive, hard drive, floppy, USB
<Svpernova09> make sure it tries USB before hard drive
<prings> hmm
<prings> ok i did try without installing
<prings> i think ...
<wrst> don't worry if you didn't it won't install anything until it ask you many times :)
<prings> does it normally take awhile to start up
<wrst> prings: running live it does, when installed its very quick to start up
<prings> will realplayer work with it
<prings> hmm i think i might have a problem, i have a magic jack pluged in not sure if it will work with it
<wrst> i don't beleive there is a linux real player i'm not for sure but i'm srue there is something that will work... as far as magic jack i don't know is that how you get online?
<prings> its my phone that goes thro my internet
<wrst> oh yes i'm seeing that
<wrst> prings: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1027567
<wrst> might be possible
<prings> this is really strange
<wrst> what is that prings ?
<prings> all of it LOL
<prings> how do i get online
<prings> it finds my internet connection (wireless) but wont let me connet
<wrst> prings you should just click on the network icon then on your network then it should ask you security password
<prings> tryed it, it keeps asking me for the password
<prings> my wireless thingy isnt blinking at all
<wrst> have you entered the password?
<prings> yea
<prings> tyred it 4 times now
<wrst> hmm could be an issue with the wireless card mabye, cyberanger  you still around?
<wrst> could you do something for me prings ?
<prings> what
<wrst> go to applications, accessories, then click on terminal
<prings> ok
<wrst> is this a usb wireless? or is it installed in your desktop?
<prings> linksys usb wireless
<wrst> ok in the terminal type this:
<wrst> lsusb
<wrst> then hit enter
<wrst> you should see a line for that device copy and paste that in here if you don't mind
<prings> cant copy and paste running 2 differnet computers, says no command found
<wrst> hangon...
 * wrst brushes up on his commands real fast :)
<wrst> ok that is l as in Larry
<wrst> lsusb
<prings> oh ok
<prings> >_< lost of stuff now
<wrst> ha ha probably be a line there that says something to the effecte of wireless network controller or may mention linksys
<prings> yes
<wrst> ok what does it say?
<prings> bus 001 devi e 004: ID 1737:3371 Linksys wusb600N Dual-band wireless-n usb network adapter
<wrst> ok let me do a little checking prings
<prings> oops that 1737:0071
<pace_t_zulu> prings do you know how to copy-paste from the terminal?
<pace_t_zulu> [ctl]+[shift]+[c] --> copy
<prings> wont work to copy anyways, 2 differnet computers
<wrst> prings: it will work, probably not on a live cd
<prings> ok where do u want me to paste to
<prings> and what do u want me to copy
<wrst> nothing that pretty well got it, let me wait for conformation on this, pace_t_zulu you have time to look at this: http://blog.barfoo.org/2009/11/15/linksys-wusb600n-on-ubuntu/
<wrst> i'm thinking it will work but probably not on a live cd
<pace_t_zulu> [ctl]+[shift]+[v] --> paste
<pace_t_zulu> ^ meant to send that sooner
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Linksys%20WUSB600N
<pace_t_zulu> prings: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Linksys%20WUSB600N
<wrst> thanks pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> looks like you have some hoops to jump through
<pace_t_zulu> unfortunately
<prings> and i think mine is a v1
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: since his is not a version 2 do those instructions apply?
<pace_t_zulu> if it isn't v2 - then all those steps shouldn't be necessary...
<pace_t_zulu> let me look closer
<prings> ...
<prings> well
<prings> u dont need to
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i'm wondering if/when he installs that it won't work
<prings> lol i unpluged it to look at what v it was pluged it back in and its working
<wrst> ha ha ok prings :)
<wrst> that's good
<wrst> sometimes in the live environment things are a little funky
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: its working now ^^^^
<pace_t_zulu> good to hear
<prings> so how do i get my game to work
<wrst> prings: i'm so used to running linux or dealing with my wife's osx restarting doesn't fix things there like it does in windows :)
<prings> i tryed clicking on the exe file but it pulls up something strange
<wrst> prings: exe files don't work
<wrst> only thing you can try for games is wine
<prings> cry cry
<wrst> prings: ubuntu does not do windows apps, but you can try wine sometimes it does sometimes it doesn't
<wrst> but not preferred
<prings> but  said there was a way to get the online game to work
<wrst> maybe prings but probably going to be something you will want to do on an install not on a live env.
<prings> how do u run things if exe dont work lol
<wrst> prings: that's a windows format
<prings> my computer world infor is all upside down lol
<pace_t_zulu> prigs you wouldn't want to game from a live cd
<wrst> this is the same difference if you had a mac prings if that helps you any (more or less)
<pace_t_zulu> prings: here is some information about Wine: http://www.winehq.org/
<prings> darn all i thought i had to do was cry LOL
<wrst> no prings but if you want to install it and give it a try we will do our best to help you out, but if you are a big time gamer, ubuntu may not be best for you
<wrst> and opensource/linux games are behind the windows world
<wrst> but i do enjoy me some open arena and sauerbraten
<prings> sigh darn
<prings> oh well i know who this os will work great for
<prings> i think
<wrst> ha ha cool prings
<prings> i like my games
<wrst> :)
<wrst> games are good
<prings> well thanks for all the info i guess im off
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: guess we lost that one
<wrst> yeah hard to convert gamers
<pace_t_zulu> always better to be honest
<pace_t_zulu> "The Challenge In Delivering Open-Source GPU Drivers" http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODk3MA
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: ^
<pace_t_zulu> interesting article about graphics drivers in linux
<wrst> yeah if someone is wanting a gaming system ubuntu isn't for them, really osx probably isn't for them
<wrst> on my way to that link pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> if someone wants a gaming system - they should look at consoles ... much better gaming experience for much less money
<wrst> agreed pace_t_zulu
<wrst> and good article
<wrst> to build a proper windows gaming system you are talking 1k and well that's not exactly going to be a beast
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: plus the fact that no software developers are targeting your system... you'll never get the most out of that hardware
<pace_t_zulu> it's a fine line between getting the most out of hardware and bringing hardware to its knees... console developers can walk that line
<wrst> yes very good point
<pace_t_zulu> nevermind that the console hardware is sold at a loss ... the manufacturer makes up the difference in royalties from game sales
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i'm guessing with a console only having one purpose it probably doesn't take near the hardware either?
 * wrst is a little clueless to consoles, he just knows his wii works when he turns it on
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: the console is going to be far more predictable
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: set hardware spec ... everything you need ... nothing extra that you don't need
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: there is going to be much less overhead from the operating system
<wrst> kinda what i thought
<wrst> but one would think that linux would be a great gaming system over windows if the developement was there
<pace_t_zulu> well the game developers aren't there
<pace_t_zulu> but hardware driver developers aren't there either
<wrst> yep that's true would need decent video drivers :)
<cyberanger> that's what I get for going offline
<cyberanger> wrst: did he run jockey-gtk ?
<wrst> cyberanger: never made it that far :)
<Xpistos> When do the Tablet devs get there?
<cyberanger> wrst: hehe, his card did work, guess that was the only hardware he had an immedate issue with
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: his bigger issue was that he's a pc gamer
<wrst> yeah and really not a lot of help that ubuntu will provide to hard core gamers
<cyberanger> unfortunately
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-05
<wrst> well natty worked for one boot forme :\
<chris4585> "New to Unity but not Ubuntu is Shane Fagan, who adds a unity —replace command. Hey, it’s all about the little things. "
<chris4585> this is awesome
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> hey chris4585  i caught that one too
<wrst> it would be great if i could get natty to boot!
<chris4585> that sounds not good
<chris4585> I'm gonna try natty alpha 2? I think at least, when it comes out on feb 3rd, a day before my birthday
<wrst> cool well it was working good for me... just wish i could boot it back :)
<chris4585> right now I'm pretty happy with my setup
<wrst> what do you have going now chris4585 ?
<wrst> i know your desktop rocks :)
<chris4585> I have gnome-panel setup with window buttons, window title, and global menu, with a few icons on the panel itself and indicator applet session
<chris4585> haha wrst thanks :)
<chris4585> oh almost forgot the best part
<chris4585> I have gnome-panel floating
<chris4585> so maximized apps act like unity will act
<chris4585> http://i.imgur.com/TCkGx.jpg
<wrst> nice very nice :)
<chris4585> thanks :)
<chris4585> how was your holiday?
<wrst> it was good real good how about you?
<chris4585> mine was pretty awesome, we've had company over for the past 2 weeks and had lots of fun
<chris4585> updated screenie http://i.imgur.com/vzOBQ.png
<chris4585> its amazing how resizing a dock can save space
<wrst> nice :)
<wrst> i used to tinker a lot but pretty much just stick with what i'm given now
<chris4585> I hate it when that happens
<chris4585> I like to tinker, its just what I like to do
<wrst> nothing like a nice disconnect :)
<chris4585> yeah
<wrst> evidently my natty issues are known per the info i am getting at #ubuntu+1
<chris4585> ah, maybe they can help
<wrst> its a known issue atleast
<wrst> chris4585: i must say i'm really really liking arch though
<chris4585> wrst, thats awesome, I really want to try arch again soon
<chris4585> I've missed it so
<chris4585> I may put arch on my  tv computer, its still running 9.04 I think...
<chris4585> hey if its not broke, why fix it though
<wrst> yeah chris4585 its certainly not for everyone. but i really like it
<chris4585> the thing I really liked about it was how easy it is to install stuff
<wrst> yeah the AUR is pretty cool
<chris4585> this is really cool http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/hq-real-time-earth-wallpaper-for-ubuntu-xplanetfx/
<wrst> cool chris4585 i'm downloading
<chris4585> I'm gonna give er' a try too
<chris4585> this looks really high quality so far
<wrst> well duty calls i will try it later, good talking with you chris4585
<chris4585> alright wrst, later
<wrst> morning everyone
<cyberanger> morning wrst
<wrst> how are you doing cyberanger ?
<cyberanger> fairly well, heading back today
<cyberanger> holiday over
<wrst> where have you been cyberanger ?
<cyberanger> Maryville, TN
<cyberanger> my folks place
<electricus> morning
<wrst> ahh cool cyberanger
<wrst> morning electricus
<chibihogoshino> hi wrst
<wrst> hey chibihogoshino
<chibihogoshino> hows it going
<Xpistos> moning all
<chibihogoshino> hey Xpistos
<Xpistos> chibihogoshino: how does
<chibihogoshino> Xpistos: ?
<Xpistos> like how do
<Xpistos> chibihogoshino: How does?
<Xpistos> I am very happy, I just figured out how to make Calc format in greenbar.
<chibihogoshino> Xpistos: dunno what that is but nice
<Xpistos> the old daisy wheel printers that had green lines alternating to make printouts easier to read
<chibihogoshino> i dont feel to well
<wrst> me either chibihogoshino  must be something going around
<chibihogoshino> i dont feel sick i just feel week .. like i worked out all day
<chibihogoshino> feel like i cant stand up some times
<wrst> chibihogoshino: sounds like you should get that checked out
<chibihogoshino> yeah. i was thinking that but i dont have a doctor or insurance ..
<wrst> still might be worht it
<wrst> hello pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> sup wrst
<pace_t_zulu> how's it going today?
<wrst> pretty well, me and natty still are fighting :)
<chibihogoshino> wrst: look out for its tooth
<pace_t_zulu> still kernel panics?
<wrst> that's what i thought pace_t_zulu and what it acted like but checked over in #ubuntu+1 and something to do with display/xorg stuff
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: that would be a very relevant bug to help with
<wrst> yeah its been reported don't reported and they are working on it so don't know if there is much more that i can do or not
<pace_t_zulu> you could verify that fixes work for you
<wrst> i will certainly do that one :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: that makes a difference
<pace_t_zulu> fixes don't always work across the board
<pace_t_zulu> plus there is no better way to make sure natty will work for you
<chibihogoshino> damn..
<chibihogoshino> any one getting snow ?
<Svpernova09> They're not sure here, but doubtful atm.
<elijah-mbp> we got snow here earlier.  lots of huge flakes.  mostly gone now though.
<chibihogoshino> its snowing here .. kinda sticking
<elijah-mbp> kids got sent home early frmo school, but it really didn't stick on the main roads or streets in town here at all.  ;)
<elijah-mbp> i imagine that folks who live waaaay back on back roads probably do not like this kind of snow too much.
<pace_t_zulu> wrst unity seems to be snappier in virtualbox today
<pace_t_zulu> wrst is not here.... quite unusual
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, I may have to try it in virtualbox then
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: make sure you get virtualbox 4.0
<pace_t_zulu> then you need to enable 3d graphics on your VM setting
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, I think I already have a ppa with the latest virtualbox
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: unity was not supported before vbox 4.0
<pace_t_zulu> cool
<chris4585> ah thanks for the info
<chris4585> I usually get the newest of any app anyway, I love ppas
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: i like the latest software as well
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, you may like this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/indicator-virtualbox-adds-quick-click-os-launching-to-your-panel/
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: nice... thanks for the link
<chris4585> yeah np
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-06
<vychune> hello?
<linuxman410> hey
<vychune> how you doing
<cyberanger> hey vychune
<cyberanger> hey linuxman410
<vychune> hello again
<linuxman410> doing ok and you
<vychune> good
<linuxman410> hey cyberanger
<vychune> cyberanger my normal ubuntu partition conked out on me
<vychune> im now using peppermint
<vychune> my ubuntu is now minty fresh lol
<linuxman410> peppermint is ok i tried it out
<vychune> im loving it
<linuxman410> i am using fedora 14 right now
<vychune> booooooo lol
<vychune> i tried to use it and it panicked on me
<linuxman410> i have been using ubuntu since 5.10 and fedora since it first came out
<vychune> wow thats cool
<vychune> how was 5.10 by the way?
<linuxman410> my  first linux was mandrake 7.0
<linuxman410> 5.10 was ok but flaky to me
<cyberanger> linuxman410: I think I had used 4.10, my first install was 5.04
<linuxman410> i still have 5.10 cd from ubuntu you want one
<cyberanger> took alot of changelog reviews and such, had a hard time figuring that out
<linuxman410> i bought 10 of them at a thrift store sentimental value
<cyberanger> naw, lucid and maverick suits me fine
<vychune> nope im goooooooood lol
<linuxman410> tried natty out thought it was no good i hope it gets better
<vychune> nattys not looking so good
<vychune> what are you guys up to/
<cyberanger> Debian Sid >:-)
<vychune> ???
<vychune> lol
<linuxman410> i am just now getting fedora back on my laptop it is updating now if natty does not get better will have to change to something else
<cyberanger> that's my current meddling atm
<vychune> smh
<cyberanger> aka Debian Unstable
<linuxman410> i have debian 6 on my desktop
<cyberanger> that and configuring another opennic server or two
<vychune> opennic huh i think i know what that does but could you still tell me lol
<cyberanger> Opennic is an alternate DNS service
<linuxman410> i am running crunchbang 10 on a 500mhz laptop with 128 ram and it flies
<cyberanger> I currently host a public server (tier 2)
<vychune> crunchbang? and wow a public server cool
<linuxman410> cyberanger what is on your server
<chris4585> crunchbang is pure awesomeness
<cyberanger> I use bind9 for it
<vychune> im trying to start a social network myself
<cyberanger> yes, crunchbang is awesome
<vychune> what is crunchbang? a desktop enviorment?
<cyberanger> linuxman410: bind9 for dns, apache2 for an httpd server, squid as a cacheing proxy
<linuxman410> crunchbang has very low hardware requirments and runs great
<linuxman410> cool cyberanger
<vychune> oh openbox huh looks good
<cyberanger> http://crunchbanglinux.org/
<chris4585> crunchbang is a remix using openbox
<chris4585> it uses debian now right?
<vychune> hello chris4585 and thanks
<linuxman410> yeah 10 uses debian 6
<cyberanger> eh, the starlter alpha does
<linuxman410> it is not alpha no more
<cyberanger> and they dropped the older ones finaly
<cyberanger> and they dropped the older ones finally
<cyberanger> linuxman410: yeah, just saw that, cool
<chris4585> personally that doesn't appeal to me, I'd rather have ubuntu base but meh, I'd rather just set it up how I want it
<cyberanger> and I don't run much on apache atm, just a pac file really
<cyberanger> I need to build it out more
<cyberanger> esp. http://www.zachgibbens.geek
<cyberanger> no point having an opennic doman be that bland
<vychune> .geek? lol
<chris4585> why does zach gibbens sound familiar?
<linuxman410> it does not have nothing says domain not found when i type it in
<cyberanger> chris4585: ahem
<cyberanger> <--
<chris4585> ah thats why
<chris4585> well I have another friend with a similar name I think
<cyberanger> linuxman410: opennic domain
<cyberanger> linuxman410: http://www.opennicproject.org/
<cyberanger> I need to get my ICANN domain going too
<vychune> i got  one chestpaint.com but nothings on it
<linuxman410> still waiting on diaspora
<cyberanger> linuxman410: why, I've ran it fine
<cyberanger> and so have others
<linuxman410> be back have to restart
<vychune> hey cyberanger im trying to do a socail network any suggestions?
<cyberanger> create one?
<vychune> lol
<vychune> http://www.chestpaint.com
<linuxman410> new version of peppermint out today
<linuxman410> i went into peppermint os irc channel for support and no one in there uses it i mean wow
<linuxman410> most of them use linuxmint or ubuntu
<chris4585> linuxman410, whats so surprising about that?
<linuxman410> i just figured if you are going to support why not use it
<linuxman410> does not say a whole lot for the os if the support team does not use it
<linuxman410> debian and redhat started it all almost every distro is based on one of them
<cyberanger> almost, heh, like slackware, arch?
<linuxman410> i said almost not all
<cyberanger> and what if the disto is better than the souce ;-)
<cyberanger> fedora, like redhat, just suck less
<cyberanger> centos, like redhat, just free and open source
<linuxman410> just means it improves as it spreads
<cyberanger> at what point though do you have to change to not be based off of it though
<chris4585> cyberanger, I'd say if you create a new package format is the only real requirement
<chris4585> just my opinion
<vychune> woow i missed a lot lol
<vychune> but its a great live cd distro
 * wrst really needs to get battery backup
<Svpernova09> I need to prep a drive for resale, it's had some personal info on it, you guys have any suggestions for something free that'll overwrite it a few times?
<cyberanger> dban
<pace_t_zulu> dban ftw
<Svpernova09> See, I knew you guys wouldn't let me down :_D
<cyberanger> http://www.dban.org/
<cyberanger> also, there's wipe http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15037/use-an-ubuntu-live-cd-to-securely-wipe-your-pcs-hard-drive/
<cyberanger> (If I didn't allways have a boot disc with dban on it, I'd still have an ubuntu live disc on me and hopefully a data connection, but since I keep them both nearby, I can choose)
<cyberanger> Svpernova09: plenty of options, but dban is probally the simplest
<Svpernova09> Coo, running dban on it now. Thanks
<cyberanger> personally, for secure deletion, I'm a fan of a thermite charge, but that might just be due to the pyrotechnics, a lot more visual effects ;-)
<Svpernova09> lol
<Svpernova09> Boss's Daughter's laptop, they're gonna ebay it when I'm done.
<chris4585> hrm weird, I ticked the 3d support for virtualbox but doesn't seem to be working...
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: you need to reinstall the guest additions after ticking 3d support
<pace_t_zulu> again, make sure you have vbox 4.0
<chris4585> ah
<chris4585> yeah I have 4.0
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, any idea how to show the menu bar? I somehow hid it...
<chris4585> nvm I got it
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: so you have unity running in vbox?
<chris4585> yep
<chris4585> no updates yet though, have to wait until 2am
<cyberanger> don't you just love hughesnet so much you wanna take it outside with a tall sturdy tree and sturdy rope
<chris4585> yes!
<chris4585> I think we need a new dish actually...
<chris4585> or something, lately it just seems to be getting worse
<cyberanger> chris4585: that's not a bad idea, what's your modem? hn7000s ?
<chris4585> hn9000
<chris4585> at the time I think it was the new one
<cyberanger> that sucks
<cyberanger> that means it's a Ka band system, spotbeam technology
<cyberanger> and as such, all issues must go through hughesnet
<cyberanger> whearas the older Ku band gear, or gear that can do both, like the HN7000s
<cyberanger> can be maintained by the customer (despite discourgement from hughesnet)
<cyberanger> around here they'll try and give you a .74 meter dish, when it'd be better for some to use a .98 meter or bigger dish
<chris4585> ah
<cyberanger> more tolerable with bad weather
<cyberanger> can really hold onto a signal too
<cyberanger> (the same applies to the system you have, but you can't sidestep hughesnet easily on the matter)
<cyberanger> that's why I like my system (of course I like it sitting in storage even more, celluar dsl and cable oh my)
<cyberanger> oh how I'm glad the worst of that is behind me
<chris4585> hopefully this march? we might be able to work something out with the cable company down here
<cyberanger> what's the current issue
<cyberanger> and would celluar work in the mean time
<cyberanger> I'm glad for alot of the tricks I learned for celluar and satellite
<cyberanger> really works out nicely
<cyberanger> main one is running a squid proxy that all machines on the local network use
<cyberanger> and with enough machines using ubuntu and current storage prices, run a local mirror
<cyberanger> but that's the main two
<pace_t_zulu> new indicator showed up in ubuntu today http://i54.tinypic.com/2eamh6t.png
<pace_t_zulu> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/01/evolution-of-ubuntu-over-years-brief.html#
<pace_t_zulu> ^ evolution of ubuntu
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, thats cool
<chris4585> indicators <3
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: you going to be at the meeting? today I will
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i plan to
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i've been doing my best to always be there
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: anything to put on the agenda?
<cyberanger> all unforseen events better be becuase my place is on fire or flodded today
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: that didn't make much sense to me
<cyberanger> the past two or three meetings I've missed due to some unforseen event that wan't worth the troublee
<cyberanger> so it's just me venting
<cyberanger> as for the adgenda, plan some meetings for the new year, maybe an installfest
<cyberanger> there isn't much on my mind
<cyberanger> I' going to chattacon on behalf of the loco again
<cyberanger> computer gaming is xubuntu rigs, I plan on testing my install fest setup on updating them
<cyberanger> gotta update our application and add us to the adgenda this month
<cyberanger> I requested time off that day, but I'd like some of the other leaders there too
<cyberanger> that's all I'm aware of
<cyberanger> anything else we need to add?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu:
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: sorry i missed all that
<cyberanger> oh, was just metioning what I'm aware of
<cyberanger> anything you've got to add?
<wrst> cyberanger I may or may not be there tonight prob be travelling back from a funeral during the meeting
<cyberanger> wrst: my condolences
<cyberanger> err, send them my condolences
 * cyberanger is getting a little tired here, long day
<cyberanger> any loss like that is hard to deal with
<wrst> thanks cyberanger
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i just remembered i might not make the meeting
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: going out to dinner - birthday dinner
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: unlikely to be home in time
<cyberanger> oh, well...Happy Birthday then
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-07
<cyberanger> so who's here for the meeting?
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: ping
<cyberanger> Dan9186: ping
<cyberanger> electricus: ping
<cyberanger> elijah-mbp: ping
<chibihogoshino> im here
<cyberanger> Juzzy: ping
<cyberanger> Svpernova09: ping
<cyberanger> Worldspice_Will: ping
<cyberanger> wrst: ping
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: well, in that case, huh, small meeting I guess
<chibihogoshino> lol
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<elijah-mbp> pong
<chibihogoshino> yay
<elijah-mbp> hiyas
<cyberanger> elijah-mbp: here for the meeting?
<elijah-mbp> meeting time!
<elijah-mbp> sure.
<cyberanger> yes
<elijah-mbp> i'm watching tv and sitting on my butt on the couch - so yeah, we can have a meeting :)
<cyberanger> three, can we get a fourth
<elijah-mbp> i could count for two?  :)
<elijah-mbp> *is a big guy*
<chibihogoshino> log in a few more times
 * cyberanger waits for elijah-mbp_ to join, so I can count him twice
<chibihogoshino> heh
<chibihogoshino> is three people enough ?
<cyberanger> well, hang on, lemme see if one of the other leaders is floating on xmpp
<elijah-mbp> ha.
<cyberanger> well, yes, it is enough
<cyberanger> the adgenda is small, and I've not heard from west tn today
<chibihogoshino> ok
<cyberanger> netritious is running a little behind
<chibihogoshino> you wanna wait ?
<cyberanger> just a little, jfenn2199 is also able, he's allways a bit behind, work ends as the meeting begins
<cyberanger> is that an issue for either of you?
<chibihogoshino> nope
<cyberanger> all I had really is an email announcement
<chibihogoshino> any thing big ?
<cyberanger> eh, not as big as it should have been
<chibihogoshino> oh
<cyberanger> I should have been able to say we're offical loco now
<cyberanger> but hopefully I can say that next month
<chibihogoshino> why not this month ?
<cyberanger> well, I'll be applying this month
<chibihogoshino> ahh
<cyberanger> but our next meeting after that is next month
<chibihogoshino> irc or irl ?
<cyberanger> to get approved, irc, loco council
<chibihogoshino> ok
<chibihogoshino> some one els came in from knoxville .. i forget what the nick was tho..
<cyberanger> oh, you mean for a meetup, gotcha
<cyberanger> irl, if doable
<cyberanger> it's gotten to be a PITA for me, and linuxman410 can't travel as easily as me
<chibihogoshino> i dont know if they are going to join or not but they do use linux
<chibihogoshino> pita ?
<cyberanger> pain in the arse
<chibihogoshino> ahhh
<cyberanger> so idk, kinda pisses me off that I can't get up to knoxville or down to chattanooga as easily
<cyberanger> as I did
<chibihogoshino> yeah.
<chibihogoshino> not having a car sucks
<cyberanger> hell, I'd goto memphis and did goto nashville for a release party
<cyberanger> or to run an installfest
<chibihogoshino> that would be cool
<cyberanger> had plans to head to some of the lugs
<cyberanger> yeah, the installfest was easy, was gonna trick out a laptop for it
<chibihogoshino> nice
<chibihogoshino> what was it going to get
<cyberanger> upgrade the hdd, setup a netboot, have minimal install (netboot) cd's for older machines
<cyberanger> host a local mirror on it, with dns spoofing too
<chibihogoshino> spoofing what
<cyberanger> so do the install here, and update at home, without changing a setting
<chibihogoshino> oh
<cyberanger> spoof archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com
<cyberanger> and setup a local mirror
<cyberanger> thus the installed machines go home, and pull updates from legitimate sources still
<chibihogoshino> ahh
<cyberanger> (a local mirror is still a legitimate source, gpg verified, secure apt designs, I tried very hard to insure this design)
<chibihogoshino> how large would that be
<jfenn2199> Evening all
<cyberanger> not too large, if I only focused on packages needed for the install
<cyberanger> ok, hold that though
<cyberanger> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 19:22. The chair is cyberanger.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<cyberanger> wow, I remembered that, barely
<cyberanger> [topic] New Year Plans
<MootBot> New Topic:  New Year Plans
<cyberanger> evening jfenn2199
<cyberanger> elijah-mbp: still around?
<netritious> howdy
<netritious> what did I miss
<jfenn2199> Nothing at all
<cyberanger> we were waiting a little, both of you showed up about the same time (I have three announcements, really could be summed up in an email)
<netritious> roger
<cyberanger> is there anything you both would like to metion
<netritious> well we can still call it a meeting :D
<cyberanger> since jfenn2199 is on a deadline
<cyberanger> plans in west tn?
<netritious> possibly a meetup the 3rd week this month
<jfenn2199> Right now I've been in survival mode but should be back full swing by 2nd week of feb
<cyberanger> jfenn2199: glad to hear it, I know you've uh, well taken a beating
<netritious> meant to have one last month but Krimas had me caught up with family
<cyberanger> well, I suspended stuff that was ideal for the same reasons last month myself
<cyberanger> what's the plan
<netritious> where's pace_t_zulu?
<cyberanger> and we need to have this on the wiki and email list btw
<chris4585> birthday dinner
<cyberanger> unavailable
<netritious> ah that's right
<cyberanger> he nearly forgot
<netritious> how's it hangin' chris4585?
<cyberanger> reason I ask, we're going to the loco council this month (or so goes my plan, don't intend to have it get sidelined again)
<chris4585> netritious, can't complain
<chris4585> is the meeting already over?
<cyberanger> and right now, for events in the works, all I can say is we're sending somebody to help with chattacon for the 3rd year (me) to help run computergaming (xubuntu)
<cyberanger> nope
<netritious> cool chris4585...then life is good :)
<cyberanger> not yet over
<jfenn2199> I'm down for a meetup anywhere I know we usually meet in my neck of the woods but if you want closer to home netritious I'm down
<cyberanger> netritious: so what's the date and place
<netritious> Sat Jan 22 3:30pm @ Memphis Pizza Café on Madison
<cyberanger> if you can let me know before the 12th, it'd help our application
<cyberanger> nvr mind, it's already set ;-)
<netritious> MPC in midtown is fine
<cyberanger> are you doing it monthly, every third week
<cyberanger> this case 4th saturday
<cyberanger> ?
<jfenn2199> well if we want that for a time and regular venue I can always ablige (8 min walk)
<netritious> it's just that my calendar is clear on that Sat
<cyberanger> netritious: can we turn that into a recurring event?
<netritious> we could except I don't/can't commit to that...we (my wife and daughter) have been doing family stuff on weekends for the past few months...
<netritious> not sure that is going to change with Krimas gone exactly
<netritious> *won't/can't
<elijah-mbp> family time is important.
<cyberanger> well, it's an ubuntu hour if it's recurring weekly or every other week
<cyberanger> but I do understand family
<netritious> yeah...my wifes family is spread out a bit with lots of bdays, anniversaries, blah blah...it seems to be never ending, except for Sat Jan 22 lol
<cyberanger> I don't think ubuntu hours are realistic for many in our loco
<cyberanger> easier for college towns with active members in college and such
<jfenn2199> Haha would it work to set it tentatively I'll know if I can maintain hosting by feb
<cyberanger> well, my plan if we can get it to happen, is each region declares a meetup in our meeting
<jfenn2199> That location is around the corner from me and I carry out at least once every month so I could just as easily sit and converse
<netritious> jfenn2199: sure, I mean you are co-poc and live 8 minutes away :D
<netritious> more lik 2 min lol
<cyberanger> so if you can do that in febuary, announce it in febuary's meeting, and the list too
<cyberanger> idk if that's realistic or not, but I'd like to have meeting reports, ideally with pictures
<netritious> brb in 5
<jfenn2199> You know what 1 sat a month (3rd) week I can commit to
<cyberanger> if that's the saturday that works for you, and can become an event each time, shoot for it
<cyberanger> and that helps me with one more nice thing to add to our application
<jfenn2199> Alright well that's set for this region
<cyberanger> I don't want you sitting alone bored either though, thus once a month doesn't have to be the same day each month
<cyberanger> and btw, your currnet meetup is the 4th saturday
<jfenn2199> Well I can always muster up people for MPC
<cyberanger> perfect
<jfenn2199> And maybe bring the good word of ubuntu to more people
<netritious> back
<cyberanger> so, 22nd (4th saturday) and the 19th (3rd sat.) or 26th?
<netritious> I took a couple of pictures at the last meeting but no matter how much tweaking I did they still looked horrible, with barely a notice of the people in it
<netritious> we were sitting beside a window on a bright sunny day :/
<jfenn2199> 26th
<cyberanger> netritious: eh, that's ok, we just ought to be having writeups (I guess our blog would be ideal, the wiki equally ideal)
<netritious> regardless of which Sat it is in the month,  have Jan 22 open lol
<cyberanger> so the 4th saturday each month, starting with Jan 22nd
<cyberanger> for memphis (again, you two are the powerhouse atm, wow)
<jfenn2199> Works by me and impromptu as the case may be
<jfenn2199> Hey when Memphis is on its on!!
<netritious> let's make it the 3rd sat, even though this one is in the 4th...can do?
<cyberanger> it'd take me 4 days either way, jfenn2199 ?
<jfenn2199> Ok works
<cyberanger> (and a good pair of boots)
<cyberanger> ok
<cyberanger> and I'm working on an installfest kit, gonna give it a dry run at chattacon (more private testing than public, to get the gaming rigs up)
<netritious> so every month, 3rd Sat, but this month 4th Sat is good? just double-checking
<cyberanger> plan to howto that and get some install fests going, or at least have the ability
<cyberanger> yes
<netritious> and trying to confuse everyone lol
<jfenn2199> Yep that's it
<netritious> k cool
<jfenn2199> Since that's it for west.... for mootbot?
<cyberanger> so, installfest kit, this month applying to be an approved loco (so any documentations that is of use, send them my way)
<cyberanger> I'm heading to chattacon again, on behalf of the loco
 * cyberanger makes note, document this time
<netritious> I plan on demo'ing some GNU Goodness at the meetup
<jfenn2199> Send me a msg later tonight to remind me to check for the presentation netritious and I worked on which I presented to the city we can include that as well (even though it didn't become offical we still had it)
<cyberanger> I'd like to get with #cooklug still, hiking boots isn't helpful (man, if I still had my stable job, not that I don't love my freelance work, but stable pay)
<netritious> have you heard about that on the news jfenn2199?
<cyberanger> I think that covers what I have, work with lugs, run events monthly at least (ideally) and a yearly event (chattacon) and our application
<cyberanger> anything else?
<jfenn2199> No but I spend 15 hours a day at work or on a bike or bus
<netritious> it was on channel 5 last week how the council has to vote on the initiative, but the scope has changed since you spoke with the city though
<jfenn2199> Really?
<jfenn2199> Hmmm
<netritious> yeah they are trying to go all thin client
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: do you have anything you'd like to add?
<chibihogoshino> not really..
<cyberanger> netritious: ?
<netritious> "...a central server used to consolidate all of the existing workstations and servers.." something like that...can't remember verbatim but that's close
<netritious> I'm good cyberanger
<cyberanger> jfenn2199: ?
<jfenn2199> I think we've covered it all
<cyberanger> ok, netritious can you get west tn up to date (if it's not) on documentation of it's meetings and shoot me a link of it, by say the 11th?
<cyberanger> or jfenn2199 ?
<netritious> we've only had the one in Sept? Oct? something like that...it wasn't cold outside yet
<jfenn2199> The one I missed at mpc was sept
<cyberanger> and I can cite it in our application?
<netritious> yep
<cyberanger> and older ones too?
<cyberanger> ok, on our wiki?
<jfenn2199> Info on those were on the forums
<netritious> Dan9186, Svpernova09, Genphlux, "Rick," and myself were there
<jfenn2199> But I need to bolt gotta get to my bus stop
<cyberanger> ok, then i'll close the meeting and let everyone talk and bolt
<cyberanger> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 19:58.
<cyberanger> (that might have been our quickest meeting)
<jfenn2199> Take it easy all maybe back on later
<netritious> speaking of bolting...g2g jam...will swing by here sometime this weekend
<cyberanger> ok
<cyberanger> thank you both on joining in
<cyberanger> hrm
 * cyberanger wonders why goodbyes are much shorter now
<chibihogoshino> heh
<chibihogoshino> i guess people are doing allot more now
<cyberanger> yeah, myself included
<cyberanger> my case, looking for another stable job
<cyberanger> http://timeanddate.com/s/1xug
<chibihogoshino> good luck
<cyberanger> ^ for anyone wanting to join in on the loco meeting ^
<cyberanger> it will be held in #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.net.
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: thanks
<wrst> cyberanger a late pong
 * wrst heads back to his home server
<linuxman410> anyone here
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<cyberanger> yes
<cyberanger> linuxman410:
<cyberanger> linuxman410_:
<linuxman410_> cyberanger how r u
<wrst> hey linuxman410_
<cyberanger> pretty good
<linuxman410_> wrst how r u sorry i missed meeting harddrive failed
<wrst> oh no linuxman410_ that sounds not good
<linuxman410_> it is a sata drive so i have to save my money to get one
<linuxman410_> have u ever tried lubuntu
<wrst> hmm yes i have tried ita long time ago lin... oh
<cyberanger> wrst: yep
<cyberanger> same answer, even quicker to send it, but little point
<cyberanger> he's so quick to leave
<jfenn2199> Hello again all
<cyberanger> hey jfenn2199
<jfenn2199> How goes?
<cyberanger> not bad
<jfenn2199> That's good
<chibihogoshino> morning
<wrst> morning chibihogoshino hows it going?
<chibihogoshino> cold
<chibihogoshino> i want toast but have no butter
<chibihogoshino> lol
<wrst> yeah we have a little snow here nothign to make any trouble
<wrst> ha ha
<chibihogoshino> hows your day starting ?
<wrst> pretty good chibihogoshino how about you?
<chibihogoshino> same old,  same old..
<chibihogoshino> look for work
<wrst> i feel for you there, not a good tiem for that as you well know
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> only reason i want one right now is, i want ice cream and hot chocolate
<wrst> hmm ice cream!
<chibihogoshino> its not the best dinner but its soo good i cant help it
<chibihogoshino> as long as it stays above freezing i dont mind winter
<wrst> looks like you may not like winter today :)
<chibihogoshino> its 35 here
<chibihogoshino> if it started snowing im going to punch it
<wrst> ground is slowly getting white here :)
<chibihogoshino> hhmm
<chibihogoshino> so far here nothing
<Svpernova09> Missed the meeting last night >.< Was out doing a run to atoka to pickup a ms pac man machine
<wrst> ms pacman :)
<wrst> hello lengau
<lengau> Hi wrst
<wrst> how are things going lengau ?
<lengau> Pretty well, and yourself?
<wrst> doing well its a nice snowy friday here
<lengau> No snow for us in Murfreesboro yet.
<wrst> just enough to see it falling here really lengau
<wrst> hello pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> sup wrst
<wrst> not much just trying to get friday under my belt
<wrst> how about you?
<pace_t_zulu> pretty much the same
<wrst> i am thinking about joining the titans in their search for a quarterback this weekend  pace_t_zulu
* pace_t_zulu changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Next Meeting Feb 3rd at 8 PM EDT/7 PM CDT | Welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee Team IRC Channel | Members add your info http://tr.im/nogt | Ask about our Wiki Jams
<pace_t_zulu> i'm glad they're embarking on that search
<wrst> me too
<wrst> i really would have loved to have seen it work out
<wrst> he has talent but i fear not the desire
<pace_t_zulu> yea, its a shame
<pace_t_zulu> he got plenty of money for his trouble
<wrst> oh yes
<wrst> hello chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<chris4585> just tried ubuntu alpha and it was a battle, I guess I'll wait until beta again
<wrst> troubles chris4585 ?
<chris4585> not really, alpha seems to be a mess and not usable at all
<chris4585> even worse I didn't see much done to unity
<wrst> when i can boot it i can do ok with it... did you download alpah1 or the daily?
<chris4585> alpha1 and updated
<chris4585> is there a difference if you're up to date?
<wrst> no shouldn't be
<wrst> it actually performed well for me save the booting issues
<chris4585> does clicking on the ubuntu logo launch /usr/share/applications ?
<chris4585> or does it actually do something?
<wrst> no just opens the folder up but that is a work in progress
<pace_t_zulu> launches /usr/share/applications right now... i'm sure that will change
<wrst> yes i have read taht officially chris4585 , pace_t_zulu but dont' have it handy
<wrst> i think maybe from jono
<pace_t_zulu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<wrst> netritious: welcome !
<netritious> howdy wrst
<wrst> day going well netritious ?
<netritious> not to shabby wrst...yourself?
<wrst> doing well netritious just killing the rest of a friday :)
<netritious> nice :)
<wrst> yes very and watching the snow fall... but not stick
<netritious> no snow here yet
<wrst> lots falling but none sticking maybe sledding is in my future :)
 * wrst is getting to use ubuntu at work for a while
<pace_t_zulu> network manager indicator applet has landed in natty http://i55.tinypic.com/r1fv5l.jpg
<wrst> has it not been there pace_t_zulu ?
<cyberanger> has it gotten stable
<cyberanger> no kernel panic and weekly reinastall
<wrst> ha ha not for me cyberanger  :\
<cyberanger> shame
<cyberanger> I was considering giving it a try
 * cyberanger convinces wrst's ubuntu install that there is such a thing as the number two, kernel goes into a panic
<wrst> well might work on your hardware when it boots for me cyberanger its really pretty good
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: network manager was still in the old notification area... hadn't been ported to the new indicator framework
<cyberanger> wrst: well, gnome did too, openbox just felt snappier
<cyberanger> but I will be giving unity a try, at some point
<cyberanger> I've got to if I keep installing ubuntu for others
<wrst> ahh gotcha pace_t_zulu
<wrst> cyberanger: i think unity has promise but i really don't look to this release being something that's going to make me think i gotta have it
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i agree about unity... this release isn't about make or break... it is a step in the right direction toward a more modern gui
<wrst> yeah and i really won't push 11.04 or dont think i will to anyone other than with the "classic" desktop but they might really pull it out too
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: they are making good progress so far... but it don't think it will be all that in 11.04
<pace_t_zulu> more like 11.10 or 12.04 LTS
<wrst> agreed and they are making very good progress
<cyberanger> thing is, I've had sucess pushing the oddballs more
<cyberanger> netbook simplicity
<cyberanger> but they work, unlike current unity builds
<cyberanger> getting rid of xorg will be intresting
<cyberanger> I've done that here
<cyberanger> just not using wayland either
<cyberanger> 11.10 will be intresting
<cyberanger> see how much changes
<wrst> oh pace_t_zulu happy birthday
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: ty
<wrst> who says facebook isn't useful
<pace_t_zulu> haha
<wrst> well if I'm going to sell all my info out to a great satan might as well be facebook :)
 * cyberanger says facebook isn't useful
<wrst> cyberanger: why? :P
<cyberanger> I shall cite a previous statement....
<cyberanger> 18:35:49           wrst | well if I'm going to sell all my info out to a great satan might as well be facebook :)
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger
<wrst> :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-08
<starsprout> howdy folks
 * starsprout taps cyberanger
<starsprout> you know how to change kernel boot options in crunchbang?
<wrst> hello starsprout
<starsprout> hi wrst
<starsprout> tryin to get this old aetheros wifi pci card working at my local coffeeshop's new crunchbang machine :-)
<wrst> cool starsprout any luck?
<starsprout> compat_wireless seems to be the agreed upon solution
<cyberanger> hey starsprout
<starsprout> however, make says "kernel was compiled with CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=n" so it won't build it
<starsprout> erm, "make" it
<starsprout> hiya cr
 * wrst rejoices
<wrst> natty started up
<wrst> yeah starsprout that certainly sounds like a cyberanger  issue :)
 * wrst begins to pull in 200MB of updates it will probably never start again
<starsprout> yeah, prolly just be easier to buy a usb wireless adapter than try to get this old pci aetheros to run
<wrst> aetheros i have dealt just a little with them but seemed to be a pain
<wrst> crunchbang its based straight up on debian now right?
<starsprout> yep
<wrst> ok i remember having to blacklist something on ubuntu to get an aetheros of some sort to work but that's been forever ago
<starsprout> what does CONFIG_ITEM=m mean? what's the m? I see y, n and m
<starsprout> yeah I read about that - blacklist the ath5k - how do I do that?
<starsprout> didn't try that yet - I also read compat-wireless was a good way to go, but now I'm trying to rebuild the kernel with wireless_ext=y
<wrst> in ubuntu it was a simple edit of a config file not sure about debian
<wrst> oh goodness rebuilding a kernel seems excessive
<cyberanger> starsprout: yikes
<starsprout> lol
<starsprout> i dunno
<starsprout> nothing to lose here, just groping my way through.... :-)
<starsprout> I used to not know a lot about unix that I do know now, so I'm ok asking stupid questions to learn my ways
<wrst> starsprout: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<wrst> that's the solution for ubuntu
<wrst> and i know that worked for me
<starsprout> ok I blacklisted them and am rebooting now (seems better than editing the kernel config, heheh)
<starsprout> heck yeah wrst!!! it worked - wireless networks are available :-D
<starsprout> All hail, Linux in Tennessee!!!
<wrst> starsprout: the easy way is good sometimes ;)
<starsprout> or something like that
<starsprout> thanks a lot y'all...
<cyberanger> wrst: the command line is easy
<wrst> no prob starsprout
<wrst> cyberanger: doing whatever tothe kernel isn't!!!!!
<starsprout> crunchbang actually looks pretty cool now that I'm using it a bit
<starsprout> thanks as always y'all.  buh-bye!
<chibihogoshino> i like how synaptic tries to fix a deb package but dosnt really do anything
<cyberanger> wrst: ah, come on, it can be easy
<wrst> well that broke wireless and some how my 10.10 install disappeared from grub
<wrst> chibihogoshino: i guess atleast it tries?
<wrst> cyberanger: you will not be happy with me
<cyberanger> wrst: why's that?
<cyberanger> wrst: what broke your wireless and caused 10.10 to be cleared out of grub?
<wrst> natty did all of that, and I'm back to quassel again cyberanger
<cyberanger> shame on natty
<wrst> yeah cyberanger it has grub 1.99 so its even worse than before i suppose?
<cyberanger> as for quassel, that's fine, your smartphone just will have to be neglected I suppose
<wrst> yes cyberanger i think it will, as much as i hate to, I may change my mind but just so many things are irritating to me about using irssi
<cyberanger> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1631755
<cyberanger> might that describe your issue ^
<cyberanger> (with grub, not wireless)
<wrst> yeah it sees the older natty kernel but the 10.10 kernel just flew out the window it think i will reinstall with 10.10 live cd grub
<wrst> and the wireless, well actually grub is just all part of running alpha grade software :)
<wrst> i just have a somewhat overly strong hatred for grub2 :)
<cyberanger> oh, come on, you know you love grub 2 ;-)
<wrst> well when they get it working i will love it actually, because the concept is great the execution... well... you know  how i feel about that :)
<cyberanger> oh, come on, you know you love grub 2 ;-)
<cyberanger> but yeah, I do know that it's had some hiccups
<cyberanger> and ubuntu messing with it doesn't help
<wrst> but when they get it all going it really should be great
<mhall119> excid3|mbp: are fluttrly #hash lists not per-user?
<mhall119> for that matter, are all fluttrly lists public?
<excid3|mbp> they're all public right now
<excid3|mbp> hashes just link two lists
<excid3|mbp> I'm adding accounts and private lists this weekend though!
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> I just git-cloned fluttrly and fluttr-desktop
<excid3|mbp> ah sweet
<excid3|mbp> I haven't done as much on is as I wanted because I realized I should focus on Keryx 1.0
<excid3|mbp> but now that's finished enough, I'm going to do some more on fluttrly
<excid3|mbp> mhall119: iirc we removed CSRF protection so the fluttrly-desktop won't work
<excid3|mbp> but it can post to the site without having to grab the cookies and CSRF token
<excid3|mbp> It's a bad API design, but I didn't know how to do it better at the time. We also want to figure out a way to order the items
<mhall119> I'd have to learn Ruby to help with the server
<mhall119> but maybe I'll hack on fluttr-desktop
<mhall119> I'm also thinking of making a fluttrly backend to Tasque
<mhall119> course, that'll all depend on changes to the API
<mhall119> could I recommend a simple REST/JSON
<mhall119> though if you feel like re-writing fluttrly in Django, let me know ;)
<netritious> howdy locotn
<cyberanger> hey netritious
<cyberanger> mhall119: are you around?
<cyberanger> netritious: how's your day
<mhall119> cyberanger: I am
<cyberanger> mhall119: a member in chattanooga's lug metioned qimo recently
<mhall119> cool, someone in nashville was blogging about it too
 * mhall119 was in both cities this week
<mhall119> but totally unrelated
<cyberanger> you were in chattanooga this week?
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> visiting friends of my wife
<cyberanger> ah
<mhall119> but we spent most of our time driving all over the state
<cyberanger> I'm not too far north, but you weren't heading north to knoxville I bet
<cyberanger> he did metion one thing
<mhall119> the original intent of the trip was to take the kids up to see snow
<cyberanger> "The first thing you do is setup a parent login, which is just a normal ubunt= u "admin" login (sudo access). I wish the installer highlighted that point m= ore clearly as I ended up renaming the login to be me (after install) rather= than my son as I had assumed. "
<mhall119> so of course we picked the one week where temps where in the 70's
<cyberanger> (poor c&p, whoops)
<cyberanger> that was is only gripe, and that was easy to fix, he loves it
<mhall119> cyberanger: the installer doesn't mention that because it doesn't apply anymore
<cyberanger> and yeah, good luck on timing
<mhall119> as of 2.0, we don't have "parent" or "child" accounts
<cyberanger> hrm, outdated version I guess then, he cited version 2 though
<mhall119> you can choose whether to use the Qimo session on any account
<mhall119> he could have left the original account for his son
<mhall119> but it would have sudo access
<mhall119> I'm looking at adding the ability to create multiple accounts during the installer, but it seems like it's going to be more work than maybe it's worth
<cyberanger> ah, that was his issue
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-09
<mhall119> user setup is now exactly like any other *buntu
<cyberanger> his issue was sudo rights, based on the whole bit
<mhall119> yeah, I'm not happy with that, but I'm glad it allows for multiple users to have a Qimo desktop now
<mhall119> it was a trade off
<cyberanger> flawed
<cyberanger> can't win
<chibihogoshino> i really wish the apt had a force option that worked
<cyberanger> I understand it (and I believe he did too) you just can't win
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: how's it not working?
<chibihogoshino> the new version of pidgin is trying to overwrite of file from pidgin-facebookchat
<chibihogoshino> i cant remove pidgin-facebookchat because i cant finish installing the new pidgin
<chibihogoshino> this is stupid.. its one png file and you can force it to ignore the "error"
<chibihogoshino> its a damn loop
<chibihogoshino> well.. thats one way to get around it..
<chibihogoshino> i removed the file in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<cyberanger> ouch
<cyberanger> of course, why'd you still have that plugin
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> i think
<cyberanger> it's outdated for awhile now, xmpp solved that
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> i forgot to remove it
<cyberanger> hehe, well, that's one reason I look at the info myself
<cyberanger> and it should be better than that, ideally
<chibihogoshino> it should ask if you want to ignore the over writes
<chibihogoshino> one png should not brake dependency
<chibihogoshino> man.. its 21 out
<chibihogoshino> way to bloody cold for me
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: worse here
<cyberanger> and yeah, a png shouldn't
<cyberanger> but the issue in my book is the bigger picture
<cyberanger> the package it was in
<chibihogoshino> pidgin ?
<chibihogoshino> i dont know why they have to both use the same name for the icon
<chibihogoshino> the pidgin crew must of known that it was going to conflict but they released it anyway
<cyberanger> well, actually considering pidgin's development team did not develop the fb plugin
<cyberanger> and how defunct it is...
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<wrst> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> hey wrst
<wrst> you doing ok linuxman410?
<linuxman410> yeah i am think about a palm pre phone it is time for upgrade
<wrst> we just got android phones and have been very happy
<linuxman410> my daughter has a android locks up all the time
<wrst> never had a lock up one with ours
<wrst> well off to bed i go early, linuxman410 see you later
<chibihogoshino> http://geomag.usgs.gov/realtime/
<chibihogoshino> Reversals take a few thousand years to complete, and during that time--contrary to popular belief--the magnetic field does not vanish. "It just gets more complicated," says Glatzmaier. Magnetic lines of force near Earth's surface become twisted and tangled, and magnetic poles   pop up in unaccustomed places. A south magnetic pole might emerge over            Africa, for instance, or a north pole over Tahiti. Weird. But
<chibihogoshino> it's still a planetary magnetic field, and it still protects us from space radiation and solar storms.
<chibihogoshino> woops
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: that's an intresting opps ;-)
<wrst> greetings everyone
<cyberanger> greetings wrst
<wrst> cyberanger: how is the day treating you?
<cyberanger> reasonably
<wrst> that's good i think i will go buy some milk and bread for the upcoming blizzard of doom!
<cyberanger> I'm waiting myself
<cyberanger> covered it anyhow, but I think we're gonna miss the blizzard of doom here
<wrst> yeah i suspsect that here also
<cyberanger> all the stuff I see is via the Gulf of Mexico, it might be cold enough for ice
<wrst> don't say ice!
<cyberanger> but the approach isn't one that is common for snow here, or there
<wrst> know ice i don't care for
<wrst> yeah i don't think we will get anything either and agreed
<cyberanger> and ice I wonder about too, but that's my expected worst case here
<cyberanger> I'm forseeing rain, and done
<cyberanger> the thing to ask is what memphis is seeing now
<cyberanger> cause apperently it's there already, same storm
<cyberanger> but it is fragmenting some too, so idk
<wrst> netritious: any snow?
<wrst> we just need to ask our memphis contact cyberanger :)
<netritious> wrst: not yet but on the way
<wrst> netritious: do you all like to have snow ?
<cyberanger> wrst: well, since idk if we're gonna get the same result, and I'm not getting the memphis segment, I didn't want to drag a name into it
<cyberanger> but glad to see memphis isn't under mother natures dandriff yet
<wrst> ha ha
<cyberanger> memphis has it's own set of issues without it ;-)
<wrst> yeah true cyberanger :)
<cyberanger> and the two school systems here are down
<cyberanger> my old school can be two faced on it's policy, due to the boarding school nature, somebody has kids to watch and somebody has to get paid to do it
<cyberanger> so idk if I'll hear any news from them or not
<netritious> wrst: I love snow :D
<wrst> me too i know it i know it messes things up for people but still love it
<netritious> cyberanger: http://tinyurl.com/2wh6bu
<cyberanger> netritious: cool
<cyberanger> I think I saw that before, wiki not forums
<cyberanger> not exactly the same (the forum is the better howto)
<cyberanger> I'm doing something similar with a local network
<cyberanger> and a portable hdd
<netritious> cyberanger: the DVDs are going to be handy for me....
<netritious> I have a friend without a PC and can't afford inet either
<netritious> at least not for awhile
<netritious> so trying to hook him up with at least a computer he can maintain himself
<netritious> where he can install whatever software he wants without A) leaving my drive with him or B) having to bring it over there if I didn't leave it with him :)
<cyberanger> netritious: sweet
<cyberanger> netritious: how much hdd space does he have in the machine your giving him?
<cyberanger> this storm is weird, curving around huntsville and chattanooga, might miss us
<cyberanger> not just curved, but split, horseshoe shaped
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-12-31
<Juzzy> 1 hour, but pretty cool. http://boingboing.net/2012/12/29/your-cisco-phone-is-listening.html
<cyberanger> Juzzy: I kinda saw that coming, first it's cell phones & the remote bug exploits
<cyberanger> since old school landlines are dying or dead, only one other target, and it's already too easy to capture sip-related traffic
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-01-01
<LostMonk> evening
<jfenn2199> happy 2013 all!
<wrst> happy 2013 jfenn2199
<jfenn2199> how goes wrst
<wrst> pretty good jfenn2199  and you?
<jfenn2199> doing alright... out with at my dad and brothers ringing in the year right :-)
<wrst> good
<LostMonk> hey guys
<LostMonk> actual talking in here!
<jfenn2199> hey how goes LostMonk
<jfenn2199> welcome to ubuntu-us-tn!
<LostMonk> thanks
<LostMonk> I actually just moved to knoxville in july so
<LostMonk> looking into connecting to things down here now
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-01-03
 * wrst yawns
<jfenn2199> morning all
<Unit193> Howdy.
<wrst> howdy jfenn2199, you need anything else?
<jfenn2199> huh?
<wrst> hmm jfenn2199
<wrst> why i shouldn't talk to someone and type at the same time!
<wrst> jfenn2199:  how are you doing?
<jfenn2199> I'm doing well how bout you wrst
<wrst> doing well jfenn2199
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: how's it goign?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-01-04
<wrst> afternoon chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> how is it going chris4585?
<chris4585> great got my computer case in the mail and about to leave
<wrst> cool have fun!
<chris4585> thanks, later wrst
<chris4585> wrst, how are you?
<wrst> doing well just about to get the weekend started
<chris4585> sounds good
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-01-05
<cyberanger> wrst: I'm just glad to have a weekend off
<cyberanger> now if only I wasn't sick
<wrst> cyberanger: what do you have?
<chris4585> wrst, http://chris4585.tumblr.com/post/39709970624/i-received-my-rosewill-computer-case-today-and
<cyberanger> wrst: guessing common cold mixed with allergies
<cyberanger> aside from the allergies & issues speaking, a rare (3-5 hour apart for the bad ones, one hour for mild) cough
<cyberanger> no symptoms to make sense out of
<wrst> cold is at least manageable misery
<wrst> looks good chris4585
<cyberanger> aside from talking, isn't really any misery
<chris4585> wrst, thanks, I spent about 2hrs on it
<chris4585> just slowly doing things right the first time
<cyberanger> chris4585: still pulling it up (running firefox with trickle, simulating a satphone)
<wrst> just type don't talk cyberanger
<chris4585> cyberanger, hows that working?
<cyberanger> chris4585: working like a slow charm (doing it's job perfectly though, shows me what I needed to know, what sites will work ok, what sites are just too big, and what ones fight with squid cacheing proxy)
<chris4585> ah sounds good
<cyberanger> my filter tried blocking it for the word porn (tags: ...computerporn)
<cyberanger> easy to fix (I did say I use squidguard with squid, yes? well no I have)
<cyberanger> chris4585: nice, nice
<chris4585> lol cyberanger that is funny, well a few people post in the computerporn tag... so that is basically what it is
<chris4585> cyberanger, thanks, I tried to make it look good
<cyberanger> yeah, overzealous filter (it's doing it's job though, if this mission trip in june happens, I'll be overprepared for nigeria)
<chris4585> well it caught my naught naughty computerporn tag
<chris4585> it'll probably be safe
<cyberanger> lol
 * Ubik is setting up a paypal link you all can donate to him a new computer
<ComputerChic> Hi all
<cyberanger> hey ComputerChic
<cyberanger> Ubik: only if I get a new ATA or a really nice IP Phone
<ComputerChic> Is this channnel on mumble?
<cyberanger> good question, idk
<ComputerChic> If not, this channel def get on it.. I use it and love to voice everyone from the Linux Distro Community.
<ComputerChic> should
<cyberanger> talking about http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mumble_%28software%29
<ComputerChic> Yes
<ComputerChic> I could set up a channel on Mumble.
<Ubik> cyberanger: actually
<Ubik> the link is to donate for me a new computer..  cause you sent me a link that killed my old one
<Ubik> so now I have to use the library computers
<cyberanger> two issues with that, issue #1, I've said windows isn't a good operating system, and gave you a live disc, haven't I (I haven't? opps) and two, the library is closed, you aren't breaking & entering again, are you
<Ubik> of course I am
<Ubik> oh, and score...  ATL got shut down today lol
<Ubik> over an electric toothbrush :)
 * cyberanger calls a friend at the sherrifs office, think he works public relations, sure Ubik knows him too ;-)
<cyberanger> suspicious vibration, eh
<Ubik> yeah
<Ubik> what have we come to as a society?
<cyberanger> a bunch of book reading, trespassing, toothbrush wielding terrorists
<Ubik> yeah
<Ubik> wonder when I'll get flagged for having a kindle, as well as side-loading books into it instead of buying from the store?
<Ubik> heck, I even "checked out" a WikiLeaks-related Kindle book from the CPL
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> wow, not where I was going with that, but hey, even funnier
<Ubik> lol
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-01-06
<wrst> afternoon chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> chris4585: how you doing?
<chris4585> good, you?
<wrst> doing well looking at routers, have any suggestions?
<chris4585> wrst, nope, I use the modem that comes from the cable company
<chris4585> I'm not a router guy
<wrst> well we have about 10-12 devices that connect
<wrst> so its a necessity but don't like it
<chris4585> yeah
<wrst> haven't decided to go with a good home setup or go with a decent wired router with an access point
<chris4585> well our modem has a 4 port built in router, so for my extra connections I have an old linksys switch I think
<wrst> no WiFi?
<chris4585> it has built in wifi
<chris4585> modem + router + wifi
<chris4585> all in one
<chris4585> and phone..
<chris4585> but who uses a land line these days?
<chris4585> lol
<RagnarokAngel> anyone here root their android w/ superoneclick?
<wrst> yeah I know chris4585
<wrst> hey RagnarokAngel  galaxy s iii here that wasn't available for it
<RagnarokAngel> shortfuse.org seems to be down
<RagnarokAngel> and I can't find the binaries elsewhere
<wrst> I think I used ginger break or something on my old phone it was a one click kind of deal
<RagnarokAngel> I just don't understand how the only website with official linux binaries is down.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-12-30
<average_guy> wb clifter
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-01-01
<Omnifrog|laptop> Happy New Year #ubuntu!
<Omnifrog|laptop> There is one true religion in operating systems, and it is UNIX
<Omnifrog|laptop> http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2013/12/metaphor-for-the-day.html
<Omnifrog|laptop> is a 250GB SSD overkill for a win7 business class machine?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-01-02
<wrst> you are asking people in a linux channel... i dont think anyone here knows what overkill is :)
<Omnifrog|laptop> hahah
<wrst> Omnifrog: really you cant ever have too much space?
<Omnifrog|laptop> it's only for the boot drive
<wrst> and the 250GB drives arent terribly priced now are they?
<Omnifrog|laptop> OS+apps
<Omnifrog|laptop> well...
<wrst> if all storage is on a spinner you really wont need that much space likely
<Omnifrog|laptop> wefe asked me to build her a rot rod class box for work
<Omnifrog|laptop> wife*
<wrst> ahh
<wrst> and the 250 ssds arent cheap are they
<Omnifrog|laptop> ~190$
<wrst> what about 120 with maybe a 1tb storage drive?
<wrst> i have a samsung 840 in my laptop 120 gb
<Omnifrog|laptop> I have plenty of 1 and 2 tb spinny disks in house
<wrst> there you go
<Omnifrog|laptop> yeah, that's the page I got open, lol .  the 840 EVO 250
<wrst> yep i can say i have had 0 issues
<Omnifrog|laptop> I have no clue how much space windows or the win productivity app take up
<Omnifrog|laptop> I assume 128gb should be enough
<Omnifrog|laptop> I'm think I'mma go with a AMD FX-8320
<wrst> Omnifrog: i thibk win 7 should take around 20GB
<wrst> think
<Omnifrog|laptop> 128 should be fine then
<wrst> i have a 120 ssd in my laptop and a win 7 vm also
<netritious> Happy New Year!
<wrst> morning netritious!
<netritious> morning wrst!
<cyberanger> morning netritious & wrst
<cyberanger> happy new year
<wrst> morning cyberanger, all going well?
<cyberanger> yeah, I see a drivers license office in my future
<wrst> oh me cyberanger
<wrst> got a few days ? :)
<cyberanger> a few hours, which will hopefully be enough, NY isn't going to like it though
<cyberanger> my PA license isn't 6 months old, so it's too new to surrender
<cyberanger> and I surrendered my TN license 3 months ago I think
<netritious> hey cyberanger! have been afk...cleaning out the attic
<cyberanger> netritious: you know, there should be a penelty for spring cleaning in winter ;-)
<cyberanger> (I have an excuse, moving issues)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-01-03
<netritious> cyberanger: I just got tired of juggling and balancing in the attic when putting up christmas decorations.
<netritious> pretty sure I don't need giant compaq proliant server packaging any more heh
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-01-04
<cyberanger> netritious: ah
<cyberanger> that helps
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-12-29
<wrst> hello froggie
 * Ubik thinks we could probably erect an IdleRPG bot in here, for as much talking that takes place... :)
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> you might be correct
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-01-01
<wrst> Happy new hear everyone
 * wrst won't make it awake until midnight
<froggie> Happy new Year to you as well wrst and to you all
<wrst> froggie: hope a
<wrst> froggie: hope all is going well
<froggie> it's going !
<froggie> I need to find work though
<wrst> That can be a pain :\
<froggie> indeed
<cyberanger> Happy New Year
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-01-04
<wrst> anyone installed ubuntu on a windows 8.1 machine?
<wrst> uefi?
 * wrst has an incoming project
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-01-04
<wrst> Howdy Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> hi wrst
<wrst> How are you doing?
<Omnifrog> I'm good. trying to fix Fail Blog
<wrst> Sounds... Fun?
<Omnifrog> ehh, it's not hard
<wrst> All going well for you and yours ?
<Omnifrog> everything is great here. you?
<wrst> Going well, getting back into the swing of things
<Omnifrog> I'm just glad the holidays are over
<Omnifrog> not that I mind giant crowds of stressed out angry people everywhere >.>
<wrst> Ha ha I think we might be missing the point?
<Omnifrog> I'm not sure what you mean
<wrst> The angry people
<wrst> Might be
<Omnifrog> they are just trying to by things people don't need with money they dont have
<Omnifrog> it would stress me out too
<wrst> Exactly
<wrst> I don't get it
<Omnifrog> buy*
<Omnifrog> back in early 2016 I bought 4 TV-B-Gone Kits from Lady Ada for seriously cheep
<Omnifrog> then I forgot where I hid the box
<Omnifrog> so now I have birthday gifts for 2017!!!
<Omnifrog> they were seriously low priced
<Omnifrog> like 4 or 5 bucks
<wrst> Nice
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-01-05
<cyberanger> Anyone else in here using Docker?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-01-07
<wrst> Good morning
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-01-08
<superfly> hrm, I used to be in here, dunno why my client left
<Unit193> You saw I was here.
<superfly> Unit193: unlikely. I'm MORE likely to hang out in a channel if I see you there
<wrst> superfly: welcome to Tennessee
<Omnifrog> I'm not sure where I am at any given moment
<superfly> wrst: well, at least I'm on the same side of the ocean now.
<wrst> Exactly superfly
<wrst> Omnifrog: physically or mentally? :)
<Omnifrog> err
<wrst> Omnifrog: how's the weather down south?
<Omnifrog> cold as fuck
<Omnifrog> 20 right now.
<Omnifrog> still snow on the ground
<wrst> Omnifrog: that is a heatwave it is 11 here
<wrst> We had a couple inches of snow not really enough to do any good sledding
<Omnifrog> oh, it's gonna get down there tonight
<Omnifrog> over night low is forcast to be 9
<wrst> I enjoy a good cold snap
<Unit193> Temp: 8°F (-13°C) ~ Mostly Cloudy ~ Windchill: -8°F (-22°C) ~ Humidity: 80% ~ Observed: Sat 07, 21:52
<Unit193> Omnifrog: Hi. :P
<Omnifrog> hi Unit193
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-01-01
<wrst> Happy New year! :0
<wrst> :)
<wrst> silly typing
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-12-30
<JackFrost> Next week we have a class trip to the Coca-Cola factory. I hope there's no pop quiz.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-12-31
 * wrst attempts to laugh :P
